
Ask HN: Do You Talk about Your Technical Interests with Your Partners? and How? - dgellow
Hey there,<p>Today I was asking some coworkers how they share their interests and knowledge about their domain of expertise to their spouse&#x2F;significant others&#x2F;kids, and I was surprised to learn that the none of them do such a thing. I personally spent a huge amount of time with my partners discussing and sharing topics from theirs or mine, that&#x27;s one of the main activity (not necessarily the main one, but definitely in the top 3-5). As an example we started recently to study the book &quot;Introduction to Algorthms, 3rd ed.&quot; and spent Sunday afternoon discussing the first chapters and exercises.<p>So now I&#x27;m wondering, is it something that you do? If no, do you have a reason to not do it (too complicated, takes too much time, person expressed not being interested, ...)? If yes, how do you approach those discussions? Based on my personal experience it can be really time and energy consuming, but it&#x27;s satisfying at the end to be able to have some discussions on what one of us is interested into.<p>Just interested to read about other people perspective on this :)
======
austincheney
In the past my spouse did not want to know anything about what I do. Too
boring. Nerd stuff.

That is slowly changing, because I spend so much time working on personal open
source projects. Also, my spouse has started working on CCENT/CCNA
certification so there are basic networking questions that come up.

